# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Holy crap, has anyone noticed the benefits of meditating inside a lucid dream?

## Gedackt

Last night I had a WILD where I meditated in the dream to gain clarity and focus. I did this for quite a while, and the dream did not disappear. Instead, scenes and characters changed all around me, and I simply watched. After I stopped meditating, the dream lasted way longer than usual, and I was able to control everything. I had sex with dream characters, and I was able to fast forward and rewind the scenes like a TV with ease, which is something I've never even attempted or heard about before. I woke up because the dream was getting too long to remember it all, and I chose to wake up, the dream wasn't ripped away from me. It was effortless.

I highly encourage you guys to try meditating in a lucid dream if you are struggling with dream control and stability. It helped me a lot.

----------


## dolphin

What did you meditate on? In other words, what was your focus on during the meditation? I could use some more dream control and stability.

----------


## Mzzkc

I haven't had a proper lucid in a few weeks, though I'm actively practicing again with my the goal of doing exactly this: meditation within dreams. Not so much for stability or control, that's all good here, but because I'm curious about how much more you can get done from dream meditations vs waking meditations.

----------


## Voldmer

Meditating inside a dream never fails to generate something of interest. At least that has been my experience. Once, inside a lucid dream, I went into meditation and within two seconds a completely new scene appeared - in extreme detail - where I was standing on a branch of a spruce, myself being roughly the size of a spruce cone.

More recently I have taken to yell "Ommmmmmmmmmmm" at the top of my dream lungs inside lucid dreams. This universal mantra has the nice effect of instantly generating an astral projection for me (for those of you who absolutely do not believe in AP: it generates a new dream scene). Very useful!

----------


## Nefets

I heard crazy stuff happen while meditating in a lucid dream ,and experienced it too , once ;I flew away at crazy speeds into the sky and woke up with an adneraline rush.

----------


## Abaasy

Could you be more specific about what kind of meditation do you practice in your LD ?  ::D: 

Are you doing the same meditation as when you're awake ?

----------


## Hukif

Well the first time I meditated in a lucid, was when DW my very first persistent world was created. So I can relate with meditation doing amazing things in dreams

----------


## LabyrinthDreams

This is interesting to me since, to me at least, this idea here is fairly counterintuitive.

Meditation, at least in the traditions I was trained in, is all about letting thoughts come and go without interfering with things.

Lucid dream control, on the other hand, is all about imposing your will on the flow of thoughts.

It's pretty much opposites.

----------


## Voldmer

Lucid dream control is not really all about imposing your will on the flow of thoughts. It may equally well be about maintaining a coherent grip on the dream world, i.e. simply keeping consciousness focused on the dream. A "walking meditation" is, at least in principle, entirely possible within a lucid dream, consisting merely of being aware while transporting oneself through the dreamscape.

In reality, however, maintaining focus on any dream element while meditating is certainly easier to say than to do.

----------


## RelaxAndDream

I am curious too how you guys "meditate" in a dream....
because for me meditation is the formal meditation so i sit down close my eyes and focus on my breath. but if i do this in a dream i instantly loose lucidity and have the feeling of being awake again. i stand up wonder what happend and after some seconds regain lucidity. when i sit down and focus on my breath again it repeats. i tried it like this several times but it in the second i focus on my breath i feel like being awake again (but not like a FA or something its just like i forget instantly i was in a dream a second before and it feels like being awake)

so in short what do you do exactly when you say "meditate in a dream" ?

----------


## Hukif

Depends on the kind of meditation.

I sit down and close my eyes when I want to use clockwork and change some aspect of my personality/memories/likes/dreams. The normal thing.
WHen I am in a serious fight, will meditate by simply focusing on gravity more deeply than normal and then expanding my conciousness around the dream as far as possible to be able to fight properly.

----------


## Vortaix

How to meditate you ask? Just sit.
: )

----------


## v01d

I have always found that meditating just made me become aware to the point that I'd wake up. Maybe your method is different from mine.

----------


## fogelbise

This is a public service message, sometimes endearingly referred to as a message from the "schema police:" Other people's negative experiences do not have to be your own. Although some types of meditation in a dream may lead to certain results for certain people, results may vary. 
(I thought a little humor might be helpful.)

As shown in this thread and in lucid dreaming books (Charlie Morley's Dreams of Awakening most recently comes to mind), others have had positive results with meditating within a dream. Other examples of different people having completely different results are mentioned in the first thread in my signature if interested.

----------

